
U-turn as teacher estimates to be used for exam results - tanh
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-53810655
======
asplake
The only surprise here is that the education secretary Gavin Williamson is
still in post. Months to get it right, then flailing around before and after
results were announced. Inexcusable.

Edit: also a very good example of plausible-sounding models leading to gross
disadvantage. The polar opposite of the “levelling up” they love to talk
about.

------
colesantiago
Unfortunately in the UK, it is well known that this government (The
Conservatives) is extremely incompetent and have failed on everything.

I am confident that Labour (or any other party) would have handled this
better.

What a shambles.

------
download13
Is there some reason that exam results aren't based on just, yknow, exam
results? Why does location or estimation need to factor into it?

~~~
mytailorisrich
There is a very good reason: Exams did not take place this year because of the
lockdown...

------
jjgreen
Headline is bit misleading: _Teachers ' estimates will be awarded to students
unless the computer algorithm gave a higher grade._

